# Are there any way to record someone else's stream?



## Mayonnaise (Apr 16, 2016)

Wondered if this could be done while watching someone draw on Picarto. Could've help in learning a few stuff if it can be done.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 17, 2016)

You should be able to use VLC to capture the window and output it to a file.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, if its a stream of urine from under a bathroom stall...  I think I can help you.  But if you meant like some kinda hoodoo voodoo online magic stream bullshit, nahhhh man, can't help ya xD


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 23, 2016)

Saiko said:


> You should be able to use VLC to capture the window and output it to a file.


Thank you! It works perfectly.


Lasvicus said:


> Well, if its a stream of urine from under a bathroom stall...  I think I can help you.


Naughty... naughty cervid.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 23, 2016)

Mayonnaise said:


> Naughty... naughty cervid.


;D


----------

